

Data Points: Phone-Call Cartography - rmah
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/03/sunday-review/03phone-map.html

======
xbryanx
I normally love how NYTimes handles visualizations, but they've really left me
wanting more on this one. Fortunately the MIT group that developed this viz,
has MUCH better interactive maps: <http://senseable.mit.edu/csa/index.html>

------
thushan
I wonder how much they took people still using their cell phone number from an
area code they no longer live in. Would be cool to see an interactive version
of this map too.

~~~
delinka
I'm not seeing anything that indicates whether they differentiated between
area codes/numbers and geographical locations of the caller and callee.

I suspect, however, area code/number analysis would be easier. Example: Alice
lives in Atlanta, but kept her St. Louis number so that her mom with a land
line can call her without long distance fees. So when Alice calls mom from
Atlanta, it's a call from Atlanta. Bob lives in St. Louis but travels to
Atlanta on business. When Bob calls his wife in St. Louis on his St. Louis
number from Atlanta, should that be a call from Atlanta back to St. Louis?

